# June 26th - Jekyll Island RedfishOne Shark Fishing Tournament



## Capt. Richie Lott

The location of this gathering is at Hickory Bluff Marina
Here are the rules and structure of the Tournament.

Shark tournament rules

1.	Only species of sharks listed herein will be counted.
2.	There should someone on your team designated by the boat owner as observer to take score, time and points.
3.	Each shark must be logged in on the provided points sheet and all info including time must be recorded.
4.	A landed fish consists of touching the leader.
5.	This is a points tournament. Points are based on species of sharks as listed below, not the size of the shark.
6.	There are no bait type limitations, but GA law must be abided.
7.	Circle Hooks are recommended, but not mandatory.
8.	Waters from Sapelo Island GA to St. Marys GA may be fished inshore or offshore.
9.	Boats will checkout at the Jekyll Island Boat Ramp by Paul Durham and Kevin Miller as they help you launch. You will be provided a points sheet and boat number at the time of launch.
10.	Checkout and launch will start @ 6:30 AM and will end @ 7:00 AM (Sharp).
11.	At days end, each team boat must clear the check-in boat by 4 PM or will be DQ. Check-in starts @ 3:00 PM. This boat will be my green 31 Contender or my Yellow 27 Rambo in front of the Jekyll boat ramp.
12.	In the event of a tie breaker, the last fish caught earliest will break the tie.
13.	The entry fee is $40 per team.
14.	60% payout structured through top 3 places. (1st-30%, 2nd-20%, 3rd-10%) 
15.	A team may consist of up to 6 Anglers per boat.
16.	Chumming is permitted.
17.	Steel leaders are permitted.
18.	Fish must be caught on rod and reel, from the team boat entered in the tournament.
19.	All GA laws apply and we offer no special privileges for this event. Please be sure your safety gear and boat registration is in date and valid. This is the sole responsibility of each team.
20.	Any team caught breaking these rules or any GA law, will be DQ un-contested.

Category Points

Sharpnose Sharks: 10 points each
Black Nose Sharks (Browns): 20 Points each
Black Tip Sharks/Spinners: 30 Points Each
Finetooth Sharks: 30 points each
Lemon Sharks: 30 points each
Bonnet Head Sharks: 20 points each
Hammerhead Sharks: 30 points each
Bull Sharks: 30 points each
Tiger or Sand Tiger: 100 points each


The team with the most points at 4:00 PM is the winner.

You will be given a log sheet to record your catches. It is VERY important to record the time immediately upon touching the leader of your fish in case there is a tie. This will be the only log sheet you have, so please put the sheet in a safe, dry place. Any other form of recording your catches will not be accepted. No times or species may be changed on the record sheet, so BE CAREFUL when recording your catch.

Although this is an honor system type tournament, the most important part of this tournament is the time of leader touch and species to be recorded immediately upon each catch. Please do your best to be sure your team has recorded the information quickly and accurately for the record and final review for the winners.

NOTE: In the event you are un-sure of what type of shark you have landed, you can phone me for that answer. To prevent un-needed mix ups about species, PLEASE STUDY THE BELOW USING GOOGLE IMAGES SO YOU WILL KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE LANDED. They are all VERY distinguished and different and very easy to identify.

Winners will be announced at Hickory Bluff Marina and paid out during the cookout. No time has been decided on when we will make this announcement, but it will be ASAP for sure...


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott

*Types of sharks*

Types of sharks



Above, a Hammerhead, the most Obvious of all..... There are a couple of types of hammers but we will not be judging what type. Most common is the Scalloped Hammerhead in GA waters.



Above, a Black Nose Shark... often confused and called a sand shark. Brown in color with a DISTINCT black spot on the tip of the nose. They reach nearly 60 pounds and are common in our waters.



Above, Sharpnose Shark.. EVERYONE WILL HAVE DISTINCT WHITE SPOTS. No ther shark we'll catch will have those spots. They are small sharks and very, very common. They get up to around 4 ft. in  length at largest here.



Abpve, the VERY common Bonnet head Shark. Not to be confused with hemmerhead. Notice his head is shaped in a "bonnet" not a "T" like the hammerhead.



Above is the Bull Shark. BLOUNT NOSED and very broad and LARGE in our area. Most times, you will not catch small bull sharks here. They're mostly over 100 pounds in our area. Do not confuse ths shark with the BLACK NOSE SHARk. Their skin color is similar... Bull Shark has NO BLACK NOSE.



Above is the Lemon Shark. Notice he has (2) dorsal Fins and is normally large in size and fair brown in color. The two dorsals is what will give you the hint on this Shark.



The Notorious Black Tip shark is above.... I think we are sure we can tell this shark apart from all others.



These last 2 photos are FineTooth sharks... They have an almost chrome colored and shiny skin. They are very thin from the side view at the nose area as you see with the girls holding up this one and in the mounted shark as well. There are no spots on this fish and must not be mistaken for a sharpnose. Remember, the sharpnose ALWAYS has white spots on his sides. More about the finetooth, he is broad through the shoulders and forward girth. This shark almost always shakes his stomach out of his mouth after a fight, so please handle them with care if you catch one. They fight very hard and the very shiny silver color skin is the give away on this shark. We catch them up to around 60 pounds in our waters on a regular basis.


----------



## jamrens

do we know the chicks in the last pic?


----------



## sea trout

sounds like a very exiting contest!! 
good layout and organization!! thanks!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott

jamrens said:


> do we know the chicks in the last pic?



Nope... Not a clue. Stole their pic, though....


----------



## jamrens

dang lol


----------



## PaulD

Were working on food situations now. This is coming together great guys! We're gonna have a blast fella's!


----------



## Gahoozle TJ

RL- Did you hear anything about Tilly's health this weekend? Last I heard on Friday he was having chest pains. Haven't heard yet if the Dr. said he was good to go.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott

Gahoozle TJ said:


> RL- Did you hear anything about Tilly's health this weekend? Last I heard on Friday he was having chest pains. Haven't heard yet if the Dr. said he was good to go.



Yeah, I heard that too and got that same email you prolly got about it. I hope he is OK.... If he went Friday and he is good to go, why is he still there?

Hope they released him today. Wendy just called up there and didn't get an answer in his room. I hope that is good news.


----------



## Mud Minnow

*June 26 shark tournament*

Hey Sea Trout, you say you've never been to jekyl island before?


----------



## sea trout

went for a ride down there once. little rock seems like a fine town. 
have you?


----------



## PaulD

Just wanted to get the information back to the top of the page. If y'all have any questions please feel free to PM us.


----------



## Mud Minnow

sea trout said:


> went for a ride down there once. little rock seems like a fine town.
> have you?



No, but since we're going there together we had better find out where the best spots are!


----------



## sea trout

eagle river


----------



## Mud Minnow

ha ha, any news on the camping situation in jekyll island?


----------



## bilgerat

Im looking foward to it!!


----------



## Gahoozle TJ

I talked to Tilly today and he is in good health and doing well. And he got some nice looking bait from Florida yesterday.


----------



## Gahoozle TJ

I just realized that this is the same weekend as the St. Mary's kingfish tournament. For 1/10th of the entry fee, I think I'm sticking with GON and Redfish one. Can't wait, it ought to be a great time.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

A little seagull told me that the sultan and a few others from the plastic navy may be attending this event!!


----------



## jamrens

wow sultan i didnt know you left the rivers or the cats... hope you make it these are some great guys..


----------



## Sultan of Slime

jamrens said:


> wow sultan i didnt know you left the rivers or the cats... hope you make it these are some great guys..




I am trying to expand my horizons


----------



## jamrens

you picked some great ppl to do it with......


Whit


----------



## PaulD

Good deal! Y'all can actually leave the island boat ramp and be on a good spot within a mile!!! Y'all just keep me posted so I have an accurate head count!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott

We'll post the rules you suggested for the yaks. The number you will already have when you sign in anyhow, and the camera will work for that since you have no way to have an observer on your boat.....

Glad to have you guys fishing! it'll be fun.....


----------



## sea trout

only 26 more days folks!


----------



## BowShooter

Richie have you decided on the boat ramp yet?


----------

